# good morning good afternoon and sweet dreams to all you cute, cuddlely people



## cwq (Mar 23, 2011)

And my short term goal for this year are as follows:

1) Get fit. Lose 10kg of fat, i am at 82kg now. 
2) I want to get a motorbike license.
3) Get a motorbike.
4) Get a motorboat license.
5) Ride out to sea with a pretty chick.

And i have around seven months left to achieve these. I hope i can do it.


----------



## simplyalone (Dec 4, 2014)

You can do it,i was 672 pounds when I first started the gym,I have lost 482 pounds


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

simplyalone said:


> You can do it,i was 672 pounds when I first started the gym,I have lost 482 pounds


:clap

there is your motivation


----------

